# Weakness and strenght



## yoyo (Aug 24, 2005)

God said: And if man come unto me, I will show unto them their weakness. I give unto men weakness that they may be humble; and my grace is sufficient for all men that humble themselves before me: for if they humble themselves before me, and have faith in me, then will I make weak things become strong unto them.

I bear withness that this is true.


----------



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

Me too, Yoyo.
There are many examples in the Bible where God deliberately
left people with their weaknesses so they would continue to rely 
on Him for strength. 
Our ultimate weakness, of course, is being sinners in need of
forgiveness.


----------

